# TRT and HCG, stopping the HCG for 10 days



## Kraken (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm doing TRT with HCG, injecting both twice per week. I do the HCG primarily to keep my balls from shrinking. The HCG, of course, needs to be kept in a fridge. I'm going on a 9 or 10 day trip and there will be no chance of refrigeration. So, what happens if I skip the HCG for 10 days? 

Also, this trip is a sailboat trip to Bermuda. The TRT is through a clinic, so I have a prescription, but can I bring the test and needles to Bermuda? If not, how bad is it to skip injections for 10 days?

Thanks guys...


----------



## Not Robert Paulson (Jun 9, 2022)

You'll be ok, I was on trt for 2 years and on vacations I wouldn't bring it with me. You're supposed to take a few weeks off hcg when your bottle runs out because your body gets used to it.

fyi I'm not a physician.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

Take a 2-3 week break each time the bottle runs out. Bro science it causes desensitization and has been largely disproved. But still....not a big deal to stop for a while. It can cause a slight increase in E2 for some so its good to come off for a while.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 11, 2022)

Okay thanks guys. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 12, 2022)

Dude I've fired my balls back up after a year, you'll be fine.


----------

